# Sewer machine cables



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this sounds pretty stupid :001_unsure:, but have to ask anyway...I do mostly residential and have been working for a company, they take care of all the maintenance and replacements so never come into contact with it, except I am now about to go on my own so am at a loss at this time, I am planning on getting the Spartan 1065 and 100, now just need to figure out the cable diameters needed, also what do you think of these as opposed to the Trojan Colt and Stallion?

I've been running a sewer machine for many years and have no idea what size cable it is. I know it is around 100 feet, but don't know whether it is a .66 magnum or a 3/4 cable. I think it is a .66, but wanted to find out what most of you are using? 

I need to know the same information for the 100 Spartan, what size cable are you using?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have three 1065's with .66 double wound cable in it, and three 1065's with 3/4" solid inner core cable. They both preform very well. The double wound cable is much lighter than the 3/4" but it does take a different feel so you do not over torque it.

As for the 100, I have two drums one with 50' 13/32 cable for rodding sink lines and such, and the other with 50' of 1/2" for rodding 2" to 4" lines with out roots.

The Trojan is an OK machine, just a copy of Spartan. As for who to buy the cable from I would get it from Drain Cables Direct. All their cable is music wire, and well made.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

If I was to start from scratch, I would do this.
300 w/ .66 100+'
100 w/ 13/32 75'
81 w/ 1/4' drop head 
extra 81 drum with a cutter 

I had a 2001 it was awesome, you can take it apart, but it has dragged me down steps a few times:yes:
The sewers I run into are 100' or less. Sometimes I may get into longer ones but seldom. That is why I would choose the 300, less apt to get hurt.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> If I was to start from scratch, I would do this.
> 300 w/ .66 100+'
> 100 w/ 13/32 75'
> 81 w/ 1/4' drop head
> ...


Morning Mr Song Dog, not to correct you but... the 300 only will hold the .55 cable. Unless you have loaded it with .66 cable with success. I will have a look into it then. I could use a lighter machine. I just realized last night I am not as young as I used to be.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Morning Mr Song Dog, not to correct you but... the 300 only will hold the .55 cable. Unless you have loaded it with .66 cable with success. I will have a look into it then. I could use a lighter machine. I just realized last night I am not as young as I used to be.


Oops you are right:thumbsup: THANKS
I too, am not as young as I used to be:laughing:.
Hard to believe that I am not as young as I was yesterday, go figure:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Morning Mr Song Dog, not to correct you but... the 300 only will hold the .55 cable. Unless you have loaded it with .66 cable with success. I will have a look into it then. I could use a lighter machine. I just realized last night I am not as young as I used to be.





Song Dog said:


> Oops you are right:thumbsup: THANKS
> I too, am not as young as I used to be:laughing:.
> Hard to believe that I am not as young as I was yesterday, go figure:laughing:
> 
> ...


Call Marvin at AJ Coleman and I'm sure he can help you guys:laughing:


----------

